# Better backing plates for kayak rigging.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

KAYAK FISHING TIP (Rigging) Polyethylene Backing Plates.

I’ve used stainless steel fender washers for backing plates but they do not conform to the curvature of the inside of a yak.

When attaching anything that must support a heavy load on a kayak, consider using discs or rectangles cut from Polyethylene. (I cut backing plates from kayak hatch cut outs or even an old garbage can.) I usually back these with washers much smaller than fender washers.

When I attach anything in an area where there is a tight curvature, I heat the backing plate before installing it. After heating, the backing plate will conform perfectly to the curvature of the yak, giving maximum strength without distortion of the yak. You will definitely need heavy gloves for handling the heated backing plate and you will need to move fast before it becomes rigid again. 

When I encounter a particularly difficult installation, I often pre-bend the backing plate by heating it and holding against the outside of a similar curvature while it cools.


----------

